# mites



## kloo1123 (Dec 11, 2011)

How can I treat my little mousies for mites?

If I've just gotten started with the whole breeding business, are there any other medications I should keep on hand?

Thanks!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Try Iver-On (also called Spot-On or Ivermectin Pour On). Sold by farm suppliers in your area or on the net. A bottle costs about $20. and it will last a long time, as you dilute it about five parts water to one part product, and put 2 or 3 drops right behind the neck three times at one week intervals. I put the date treatment starts on the cage on a piece of masking tape so I know when the other two treatments should be done. An eyedropper to mix it in can be gotten at a pharmacy counter. If you only have a few meeces, one little dropper bottle will last a long time. I keep both the mixed solution and the product in it's original container in the fridge.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

You have to make sure you get the right mixture of it. The stuff for cows is generally all the same %.
The stuff for sheep can kill mouses.


----------

